# Sublimation print not coming out 100%



## LG92 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi 
I'm relatively new to sublimation pressing, and have searched everywhere but can't seem to find the answer. 
I am sublimating on a polyester 'silk feel' robe, for bridal partys. But the problem i keep having is not all the wording is transferring fully. For example today the brid- was light not as bold but the e in the word bride was perfect. Colour was great bold and clear. Im pressing at 190 degrees for 55 seconds. Can anyone shed some light? ​ Thank you


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Not enough heat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LG92 (Apr 3, 2016)

What heat should i be pressing at?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
this is because of insufficient supply of heat.try with different heat supply.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

LG92,
as you now have wrecked substrates you can afford to experiment on them, I would suggest that you are not hot enough or long enough. also,, your platten may not be heating equally across it. I use 195 for 65 on pillowcases which is a very similar material. it may help too if you pre-heat your base and let the temperature climb back up before hitting the timer, this might seem to take some time but it is important that you get the right temp on most things sub.
look out for yellowing of the surrounding area and knock your settings back a couple at a time until you get it right. you might be getting the suggestion in a minute that your press is faulty, if it fails in the same area each time then it probably is.
Good luck.


----------

